# How to make your own pectin.



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I couldn't get a hold of the lady on another forum that makes her own pectin to see if I could put her recipe here but found that from reading it she got her directions from a site that I get many of my recipes from.. Pick your Own  so I am just gonna put the link here so that many of us can use it for quick reference-I have a whole tree of green apples at them moment and I may have to try this... my apples are not sprayed this year so I can see that I will have to do a bit of pruning and paring to get them spot and bug free but I have tons of apples there.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

LOVE Pick Your Own! Lots of good stuff there! :2thumb:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

you all inspired me!
So got myself some granny smith's to make some pectin. wish me luck!
we have concord grapes and they are starting to ripen well and a boatload of tomatoes! lol
so gonna try to make some grape jelly and tomato jelly.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

You can also use gooseberries for pectin.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

we use crabapples, figure it's best since we don't eat em'...

now if only there were a way to make homemade 'sugar free' pectin :hmmm:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Emerald:

OK, here comes the dummy again. What is pectin? :dunno: See I told you I was a dummy.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Emerald:
> 
> OK, here comes the dummy again. What is pectin? :dunno: See I told you I was a dummy.


Im kind of a dummy, too, but I understand that pectin occurs naturally in the skins of some (or all?) fruits, it is what helps jelly JELL.

I quit following recipe advice that says to remove the skins, I just made a batch of peach jelly from some peaches that were past prime...I simply chopped them up, added sugar and cooked them down til they were the right consistency for jelly. It turned out like preserves, but its all good!:flower:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

oldvet said:


> Emerald:
> 
> OK, here comes the dummy again. What is pectin? :dunno: See I told you I was a dummy.


I had to google it! it is just a complex carbohydrate that reacts with sugar and fruit to "jell" it.. but you have to google it for yourself if you want more than laymans terms! lol 

OH and it is super expensive in the store.

To test your pectin( I read this on another site) you take a small bowl of rubbing alcohol and drop some of the hot pectin in it. if you can take it out on the tines of a fork and it stays pretty much in a clump it is perfect and will set your jams/jellies well. If it stays together but tries to drip thru the tines it will be a loose jell and if it just dribbles thru the tines it will not set well at all..
to fix it you just cook your pectin a bit longer till it hits the stage you want it to.


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

This is a great link. Thank you!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Sage & Emerald

Ladies I really appre... aprec...ap...oh heck thanks a bunch. :2thumb:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

You're welcome Oldvet! I often know how to do things and that they work but not always the "why?" of it.. 
It never hurts to ask why and to search it out. I know that citrus peel also has lots of pectin and that many of the commercial pectins are made from citrus.


----------

